
Ask HN: Best Book to Learn Haskell And/or Functional Programming Paradigms? - haskell-user
What modern (as of Feb 2017) book do you recommend for learning Haskell and&#x2F;or Functional Programming Paradigms?<p>I was interested in &#x27;Real World Haskell&#x27; (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;book.realworldhaskell.org&#x2F;) but it&#x27;s from 2008 and I hear some breaking changes have been added to the language since.<p>Also if it matters, my preference are for technical books similar to &#x27;The Practice of Programming&#x27;.
======
localfugue
Take a look at this link from Chris Allen (aka bitemyapp):
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)

The current best resource for beginning with Haskell seems to be haskell-book
(listed on the Github link above):
[http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/). Chris Allen also authored
this book with Julie Moronuki.

If you're looking to diversify your interests to broader CS/FP topics, you may
find this link helpful: [http://reinh.com/notes/posts/2014-07-25-recommended-
reading-...](http://reinh.com/notes/posts/2014-07-25-recommended-reading-
material.html)

Other references from around here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9807066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9807066)

~~~
haskell-user
That's amazing, Thank you!

Another book I'm considering is 'Purely Functional Data Structures' by Chris
Okasaki

